# 42 vs 36 inch stair railing in CA home.



## monica6443 (Aug 27, 2020)

I need help regarding California building codes for stairs.
We have a two story home with staircase connected to wall on one side. There are 8 steps before intermediate landing and then another 8 steps to the second floor.
As per CA building codes, the guardrail should be 42” tall and handrail is between 34 to 38” tall.
We would like to do the 36“ handrail on the open side of the stair for first 8 steps and then 42 inches of guardrail for the landing.
I am wondering if we need to do 42 inch railing for the first 8 steps as well given the guardrail is required for elevated platforms above 30 inches.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 28, 2020)

YES
LANDING==> 42"
STAIRS ==>  34" to 38"

CRC Section R312 Guards
R312.1.1 Where Required
Guards shall be provided for those portions of open-sided walking surfaces, including stairs, ramps and landings, that are located more than 30 inches measured vertically to the floor or grade below at any point within 36 inches horizontally to the edge of the open side. Insect screening shall not be considered as a guard.
R312.1.2 Height
Required guards at open-sided walking surfaces, including stairs, porches, balconies or landings, shall be not *less than 42 inches* in height as measured vertically above the adjacent walking surface or the line connecting the nosings.
Exceptions:
Guards on the open sides of stairs shall have a height of *not less than 34 inches * measured vertically from a line connecting the nosings.
Where the top of the guard serves as a handrail on the open sides of stairs, the top of the guard shall be* not less than 34 inches and not more than 38 inches * as measured vertically from a line connecting the nosings.


----------



## monica6443 (Aug 28, 2020)

mark handler said:


> YES
> LANDING==> 42"
> STAIRS ==>  34" to 38"
> 
> ...



Thanks Mark! That’s what I was looking for.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 31, 2020)

mark handler said:


> YES
> LANDING==> 42"
> STAIRS ==>  34" to 38"
> 
> ...



Love the "line connecting the nosings" has this been added? How does one address variances in nosing height? wavy handrails?


----------

